# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Преданные в г. Александров и г. Струнино

## Narada das

Харе Кришна!

Нас пока 5 человек + дети. По вскр утром проводим Мангала-арати, читаем Шримад Бхагаватам, вкушаем прасад

8(925)498-16-00

Нарада Муни дас

----------

